# Dave the Math Dog



## fferris (Mar 4, 2007)

Dave was born on 03/12/1999 and passed on 09/15/2009 We would like to thank everyone for their support and prayers. Thank You very much


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry for the loss of Dave. Just last night I was wondering how he was doing. You have some great memories of him that are so unique and special. It is nicethat you are blessed to have his offspring too. I remember when he was on Fox & Friends. Right now I think he is probably teaching all the other pups at the bridge how to do math so they can all show their families when they meet again. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If you dont mind, I will move this to the rainbow bridge thread section. I dont want anyone to miss this about your wonderful Dave.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm so very very sorry to hear about Dave. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Nooooo. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sad to hear this, and so very sorry for your loss. Godspeed Dave, and hugs to you.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

So sorry to read about Dave. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So very sorry to hear about Dave. Thinking of you and your family at this sad time.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ah Dang,what a great dog, RIP.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Godspeed, Dave. I hope your family smiles with their cherished memories of you and your talents, and I hope their tears help ease their grief. Go meet the pack of angels we've sent on before you.....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear about Dave, he was an amazing boy and will be greatly missed by so many.
Rest In Peace Dave


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Dave. Keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Dave.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sad to read of your loss of Dave, his spirit will live on in his offspring

Run free from pain and sleep softly Dave


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Gentle Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

You and Dave are in our thoughts, please tell us more about your Dave and his special talents when you can......we would love to hear!
Jerry and Harley


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So sorry to learn of Dave's passing. I just looked him up on youtube and saw what an amazing dog he was. Not only smart but beautiful too. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dave*

SO very sorry to hear about Dave. 
*He sounds just wonderful and he did such noble work.*

I hope you are comfored knowing that he will be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge.
Dave: Please run and play with my babies at the Bridge


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet Dave.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Dave play at the bridge


----------



## fferris (Mar 4, 2007)

*Dave at the rainbow bridge*

Thank you everyone. A special thanks to Sharlin for the great pic. Dave would be proud of that picture.

Frank, Debbie and Dave's son Murphy


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you at this sad time. RIP Special boy...Dave


----------



## fferris (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks so much for the great pic! Dave would be proud.
Frank, Debbie and Dave's son Murphy


----------



## fferris (Mar 4, 2007)

Wagon Dog. When Dave was 5 years old my wife Debbie was watching Discovery. A lady with a poodle said, people don't realize what animals understand from humans. She showed her dog fingers and the dog barked the right answer. Debbie showed Dave three fingers and he pawed three times. Nine numbers later he had not missed one. You can go to his web site and watch a video at a senior center that explains more. He has been on The Late show in Nov. 06, Illinois stories in Feb. 07, The Morning Show with Mike and Juliet in May 08. Then in Jan of 09 a local NBC station sent a vid of Dave at a school in central IL to the National NBC and it was the most watched video for 6 hours the next day. Dave's web site is www.davethemathdog.com 
Thanks for your support,
Frank, Debbie and Murphy


----------

